
Venture Capitalist Says “War” on the Rich Is Like Nazi Germany's War on the Jews - Kristine1975
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/venture-capitalist-says-war-on-the-rich-is-like-nazi-germanys-war-on-the-jews/283347/?single_page=true
======
yoo1I
This is from 2014 and he died yesterday.

